# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  زدن تمام تستهای یک کتاب - درست یا نادرست ؟!

## Orwell

سلام دوستان.

از اول آبان شروع کردم به خوندن و تا به الان میانگین هفته ای 30-35 ساعت میخونم.

یه چند وقته یه فکری افتاده تو سرم نمیدونم اشتباهه یا نه. البته میدونم خیلی سخت و حتی انجام نشدنیه ولی خواستم نظر شمارو بدونم.

بنظرتون اینکار درسته تمام تست های یک کتاب رو بزنیم ؟

مثلا کتابهای 3 سال مبتکران چیزی حدود 5000 تست دارن

گاج پایه و پیش حدود 6000

ریاضی خیلی سبز حدود 3200

زیستهایی که دارم حدود 13000 تست دارن

یه چند وقتی امتحان کردم دیدم واقعا سخته ! اونم تو این 6-7 ماهی که به کنکور مونده.

حالا تاپیک زدم نظر شما رو جویا بشم چیکار کنم بهتره ؟ اصن ایا اینکار کار درستی هست که زوم کنیم رو تست زدن و بخوایم تمام تستا رو بزنیم ؟ اگر نیست پس الویت تست زدنمون باید چجوری باشه ؟

امسال هرجوری شده باید یکی از سه رشته خوب تجربی رو قبول شم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nitah

سلام 
بنظر من زدن تمام تست های یک کتاب وقتی خوبه که وقت کافی برای اینکار داشته باشی، الان بهترین کار زدن تست های مهم مثل تست های ستاره دار فیزیک گاج یا تستای v.i.t مبتکران و .. هست و بجای زدن همه تست ها این تستارو مرور کنید و نکاتشون رو یادداشت کنید و به رفع اشکال بپردازید. البته اگه وقت بیشتری اوردید بعد از تمرین کردن این تست ها اونوقت میتونید سراغ بقیشون برید ، تو تست زنی الویت با تست های کنکورهای اخیر و سنجش هست بعد تلیفی 
موفق باشید ...

----------


## moozik

سلام.
نه ممکن وقت کم بیاریم
مثلا تو کتاب فیزیک گاج، بخش های "یک قدم تا 100" و " آزمون 1 سطح استاندارد و پیشرفته" و ... رو بیخیال شو و بذار واسه یکی دو ماه آخر واسه جمع بندی تازه اونم اگه وقت کرد بزن! :Yahoo (16): 
راستی مگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی پس چرا ساعت مطالعت اینقدر کمه! (روزی 5 ساعت! )

----------


## nitah

> سلام.
> نه ممکن وقت کم بیاریم
> مثلا تو کتاب فیزیک گاج، بخش های "یک قدم تا 100" و " آزمون 1 سطح استاندارد و پیشرفته" و ... رو بیخیال شو و بذار واسه یکی دو ماه آخر واسه جمع بندی تازه اونم اگه وقت کرد بزن!
> راستی مگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی پس چرا ساعت مطالعت اینقدر کمه! (روزی 5 ساعت! )


نه ازمون استاندارد لازمه بعد از اتمام مطالعه و تمرین یک فصل زده بشه ، برای جمع بندی خود گاج معلوم کرده چه تستایی بزنیم

----------


## Orwell

ممنون از دوستان عزیز

بقیه هم اگه نظری دارن لطف کنن بگن

----------


## new boy

منم چیزی نخوندم ... ولی از امروز تصمیم گرفتم حتی اگرم شبا نخوابم   یه تست از زیر دستم رد نشه ...... انشالله میشه  :Yahoo (100): 
3 سال خودم رو مسخره کردم امروز و فردا کردم الان تو این بدبختی گرفتار شدم ......

----------


## mamad.hny

> ممنون از دوستان عزیز
> 
> بقیه هم اگه نظری دارن لطف کنن بگن


اگه نخوایم همه تستای یه کتاب رو بزنیم پس دقیقا قراره چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟
مشکل چیه که نشه تمومشون کرد؟ منم همین رو حساب کردم تا عید به تنهایی میشه 60000 تست زد و یعنی برای هر درسی دو کتاب تست حداقل زدم. مشکلی کجاست خب؟

----------


## nitah

> اگه نخوایم همه تستای یه کتاب رو بزنیم پس دقیقا قراره چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟
> مشکل چیه که نشه تمومشون کرد؟ منم همین رو حساب کردم تا عید به تنهایی میشه 60000 تست زد و یعنی برای هر درسی دو کتاب تست حداقل زدم. مشکلی کجاست خب؟


اخه فقط زدن تست که مهم نیست! حل و بررسی و رفع اشکال و مرور تست ها هم مهمه . تو بیا 10هزارتا تست بزن اما اگه نرسی خوب بررسیشون کنی و نکاتشون رو دربیاری و بعدا مرورشون کنی(تستای اشکال دار رو دوباره بزنی) به چه درد میخوره؟؟

----------


## Orwell

دوستان عزیز یه نکته رو درنظر بگیرید. منم مثه شما فک میکردم میشه طی 7-8 ماه تمام تستهای کتابا رو زد ولی بعدش فهمیدم یکم دور از ذهنه ! چون این کار واسه کسی مناسبه که از سال سوم حسابی داره میخونه و کم کاری نکرده.

به قول دوست خوبمون nitah اگه قرار باشه همش رو تست زوم کنیم پس چه زمانی رو به مرور و رفع اشکال و ... اختصاص بدیم ؟

من چند روزی رو با این سیستم امتحان کردم ولی دیدم واقعا سخته. درواقع خیلی سخته !

----------


## Shpilman

ب نظر من:

100 تست 10 بار زدن بهتر از 1000 تست ی بار زدنه!

تو کنکور کیفیت مهمه ن کمیت

----------


## mamad.hny

> اخه فقط زدن تست که مهم نیست! حل و بررسی و رفع اشکال و مرور تست ها هم مهمه . تو بیا 10هزارتا تست بزن اما اگه نرسی خوب بررسیشون کنی و نکاتشون رو دربیاری و بعدا مرورشون کنی(تستای اشکال دار رو دوباره بزنی) به چه درد میخوره؟؟


زدن تستای اشکال دار عمدتا میفته برای بعد از عید. و تا عید جوری که حساب کردم میشه 60000 تست رو با بررسی کامل انجام داد. دیگه نمیدونم شاید اشتباه حساب کردم

----------


## Lara27

> زدن تستای اشکال دار عمدتا میفته برای بعد از عید. و تا عید جوری که حساب کردم میشه 60000 تست رو با بررسی کامل انجام داد. دیگه نمیدونم شاید اشتباه حساب کردم


60000 تا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برا چه درسایی منظورتونه؟

----------


## mamad.hny

> 60000 تا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> برا چه درسایی منظورتونه؟


همه ی درسا روی هم.
توی بعضیا البته زیاده روی کردم. مثلا واسه دینی حدود 7000 تست که خب زیاده. ولی در کل میشه اینا رو زد اگه از اول سال شروع کرده باشید البته

----------


## nitah

> همه ی درسا روی هم.
> توی بعضیا البته زیاده روی کردم. مثلا واسه دینی حدود 7000 تست که خب زیاده. ولی در کل میشه اینا رو زد اگه از اول سال شروع کرده باشید البته


والا واسه دینی بجز تستای کنکورای قبل بقیش دیگه اضافس دینی رو باید فقط خوند ....

----------


## Lara27

من بدتر استرس گرفتم که :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> از اول آبان شروع کردم به خوندن و تا به الان میانگین هفته ای 30-35 ساعت میخونم.
> 
> یه چند وقته یه فکری افتاده تو سرم نمیدونم اشتباهه یا نه. البته میدونم خیلی سخت و حتی انجام نشدنیه ولی خواستم نظر شمارو بدونم.
> 
> بنظرتون اینکار درسته تمام تست های یک کتاب رو بزنیم ؟
> 
> مثلا کتابهای 3 سال مبتکران چیزی حدود 5000 تست دارن
> ...


اینا ک چیزی نیس
یزن خوب
شیمی بتکران دوم و جلد1پیش اگه با کانون خونده باشی تا یکی دو آزمون بعد باید تموم بشه که چیزی حدود 2 هزار تست میشه
فیزیک پیش مثلا الگو هم هکذا 
کلا وقتی نگاه میکنی زیاد به نظر میاد موقع زدن میبینی ک چیزی نبودن
مثلا فصل 5 و 6 زیست سوم گاج جامع حدود16تا تست هستن رو هم....ی ساعت بیشتر وقت نمی بره تموم کردنشون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mamad.hny

> والا واسه دینی بجز تستای کنکورای قبل بقیش دیگه اضافس دینی رو باید فقط خوند ....


دور اول بعد از خوندن درس تست تالیفی برای تسلط لازمه به نظرم. مخصوصا تستای نشرالگو که خیلی خوبن

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> اینا ک چیزی نیس
> یزن خوب
> شیمی بتکران دوم و جلد1پیش اگه با کانون خونده باشی تا یکی دو آزمون بعد باید تموم بشه که چیزی حدود 2 هزار تست میشه
> فیزیک پیش مثلا الگو هم هکذا 
> کلا وقتی نگاه میکنی زیاد به نظر میاد موقع زدن میبینی ک چیزی نبودن
> مثلا فصل 5 و 6 زیست سوم گاج جامع حدود16تا تست هستن رو هم....ی ساعت بیشتر وقت نمی بره تموم کردنشون


چجوری حساب کردید که فصل 5 و 6 زیست سوم روی هم 16 تا تست داشت توی گاج جامع؟!!!
احتمالا بعضی از صفحات رو جا انداختید!

----------


## rezagmi

> چجوری حساب کردید که فصل 5 و 6 زیست سوم روی هم 16 تا تست داشت توی گاج جامع؟!!!
> احتمالا بعضی از صفحات رو جا انداختید!


ی دونه صفرش افتاده دیگه!!منظورم 160 بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dj.ALI

به نظر من که راحت میشه تمام تست ها رو زد و بررسی کرد!!چطوری الان بهتون میگم!!اولندش شما و اکثر ماها فارغ التصحصیلیم و وقت کافی داریم!!دویومندش شاخ غول که نمیخواد بشکنی!! از من میشنوید درس نامه ها رو خیلی خیلی خوب بخونین مخصوصا تو شیمی چون اکثر نکات تستا تو درس نامه ها هستن!!یعنی درس نامه ها خوب بلد باشین انگار تست ها رو هم خوب بلدین!!!مثلا الان من مثلا فصل 2 شیمی دوم 224 تا تست داره خوب کلا توی 7 ساعت میشه کل تست ها رو زد و بررسی کرد!!3 ساعت که 224 تا تست بزنی و 4 ساعت هم که بررسیش کنی تازه 7 ساعت هم زیاده باید سرعتتو بیش تر کنی!!من خودم روشم اینه درس نامه ها رو اوکی میخونم دیدم رسید به جایی که مثلا 100 تا تست داره 100 تا رو میزنم و بررسیش میکنم و نکات مهم 100 تا تستو مینویسم رو کاغذ که فوقش 3 تا برگ بشه و اون کاغذ نکات مهم رو رو میچسبونمش توی درس نامه ای که مربوط به اون 100 تا تست بوده!!خب دیگه من دور بعد که بخوام بخونم که نمیرم 100 تا تست رو دوباره بزنم یه مرور  رو درس نامه ها میکنم و این نکات مهم!!!!!!این جوری راحت 100 دور تا کنکور میشه نکات رو دوره کرد!!!!خلاصه توی همه ی درسا این شیوه ی منه!!کلا به نظرم وقت هست خیلی هم وقت هست و واسه فارغ التحصیلا زشته که نتونن از هر فصلی نهایتا 200 تا تست حل و بررسی کنن××

----------

